# Indemnités d'entretiens



## Catmi (14 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour.

Voilà je travaille 35 h par semaine. Je dois demander combien en indemnités d'entretiens par jour sachant que dans la semaine les horaires sont toujours différents : 
Lundi 9h45 a 14h
Mardi 7h45 a 17h
Mercredi  7h45 a 17h
Jeudi 12h30 a 17h
Vendredi 6h15 a 14h
Je n'arrive pas a avoir une réponse précise


----------



## Mimipoupina (14 Octobre 2022)

J'espère que ça sera lisible car tout est indiqué dans ce tableau


----------



## Nanou91 (14 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour
Les minima sont :
2.65 € jusqu'à 6h44/jour
3.55 € pour journées de 9h et 0.394 par heure supplémentaire.
Etes vous agréée en horaires atypiques pour accueillir à 6h15 ?


----------



## liline17 (14 Octobre 2022)

j'ai un tarif fixe, je prends 4€ par jour, je n'ai jamais eu de demande pour des journées de plus de 10€, si j'en avais je demanderai plus pour respecter le minimum obligatoire.
Plusieurs raisons: c'est moi qui fait les calculs, et pour éviter les prises de têtes et les erreurs, c'est tout le monde pareil.
Si un PE veut un temps partiel, c'est son choix, moi je suis disponible pour faire plus.
Je mets à leur disposition la plus grande partie de ma maison de 130m², car je vie seule avec mon mari, beaucoup d'équipements couteux et d'activités manuelles.... 
Votre PE a des horaires compliqués, vous ne pourrez pas respecter les siestes de cet enfant, et vous risquez de réveillez les autres, si la PMI s'en aperçoit, vous risquez des ennuis


----------



## assmatzam (14 Octobre 2022)

Lundi 9h45 a 14h
4,25 heures = 2,65€ minimum 

Mardi 7h45 a 17h
9,25 heures = 3,65€ minimum 

Mercredi 7h45 a 17h
9,25 heures = 3,65€ minimum 

Jeudi 12h30 a 17h
4,5 heures = 2,65€ minimum 

Vendredi 6h15 a 14h
7,75 heures = 3,06€ minimum


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (14 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour prenez simplement un tarif unique basé sur la journée la plus importante.  Déjà que face à l'inflation les ie sont faibles...
Je prendrais 4€ par jour.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (14 Octobre 2022)

Et juste pour remarque... le départ à 14h ...vous allez galérer...


----------



## Griselda (14 Octobre 2022)

perso c'est 3.55€ de 1 à 9h/jr plus 0.394 au delà de 9h.


----------



## LadyA. (14 Octobre 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Et juste pour remarque... le départ à 14h ...vous allez galérer...


Pas forcément. 
J'ai une petite qui part à 14h, tout se passe bien et ça ne dérange personne.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (14 Octobre 2022)

Oui il y a TOUJOURS des exceptions !  

Mais tu noteras que ce n'est pas tous les jours, alors pour avoir un bon rythme ça va être compliqué.


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Octobre 2022)

J'ai le même tableau que plus haut et comme j'avais comme vous Catmi des horaires différents avec un PE je notais les IE en adéquation avec chaque jour une colonne pour cela sur ma feuille de présence de l'enfant ... exemple le vendredi 14/10: 3.16 euros etc ... maintenant rien ne vous empêche de prendre un tarif unique par exemple 3.20 euros par jour quelque soit les heures (jamais en dessous) voir plus à vous de décider ... J'espère que votre taux est à la hauteur ...


----------



## Chantou1 (17 Octobre 2022)

Prendre 4€ vu le contrat HYPER CHIANT au niveau des horaires

Les virgules …. C’est nul … c’est MON avis


----------



## Catie6432 (17 Octobre 2022)

Je demande 3.55 Euro net jusqu'à 9h de présence. Donc tarif valable même en dessous de cet horaire. Bien sûr plus élevé au delà. Mais pas au dessus de l'indemnité "légale". Je préfère un salaire horaire plus élevé à des indemnités d'entretien plus hautes.


----------

